# Help with Uneven floor



## skatre (Aug 19, 2014)

Ive searched and didnt find anything that talks about this problem. So yeah I poured water on my tank and it shows this. Please help on what to do since its my first time having this problem. This is 90g


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Use some wooden shims under the stand. Level it off with the shims and the tank should be fine. Wooden shims can be bought at any rona, home depot etc


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

And shim under the stand, not under the tank.


----------



## skatre (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks for ur response. Am I doing this right? The front is lifted up. Also is it necessary to put the shims under the pillars?


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

WoW, that's a lot of shimming. I'd consider another location for the tank.


----------



## skatre (Aug 19, 2014)

U know what I think u r right its too much shimming : ( il consider a diff location


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Shims need to be under the pillars, which are carrying the load. That is indeed a bad spot. The other alternative is to make a level base to sit the stand on.


----------

